
NextcloudPi - tosh
https://github.com/nextcloud/nextcloudpi
======
ksaj
I was using NextCloud for a while, but I find the SSL to be so excruciatingly
slow (even on an rpi4 with 4G ram) that our household universally stopped
using it even with occasional prompting. Otherwise it's a really nice intranet
for the home.

Given what it is, I'm just not willing to use it without SSL enabled, so it's
a no go for now. I just can't arse myself or anyone else in our household to
put up with the lag.

We still use the rpi as an easily maintained file share, using SAMBA which is
significantly faster and seamless between the various operating systems at
large. It is super easy to simply back up the external drive, and if the OS
goes kaput, it is a very fast reinstall with very little configuration
overhead required. Gmail is plenty fine for our shared calendars and todo
activities. Not everyone is willing to use Google for such things, but for
those who are...

